# most durable ball on string/tug?



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i got the yellow one from elite k9 but he's destroyed two within two months. i also got the jute tug and thats also starting to come apart within 2 months. i dont leave these laying around, he only gets to use them during training. any suggestions on something a little more durable? thanks!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

They can last a lil bit longer but they do get destroyed. The key is to not let the dog keep it and chew on it. OTOH the Gappay ball on string does last longer than the EliteK9 ones.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe try the gappay ones? They are more firm then the elitek9 ones and not hollow.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Does it have to be on a rope? Are you using them as a reward or do you want him to be able to tug on something? 

I like the chuckit rubber balls. They hold up really well. They're a favorite for both of my dogs.

Chuckit! Ultra Rubber Ball


----------



## JakeInJersey (Dec 13, 2013)

There's a ChuckIt in large with the string. I've had really good luck with them.

Chuckit! Large Ultra Tug


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i want a ball on string. i use it as a reward during walks for recall,sitz, etc and i use it to play fetch when we're on a field. i dont really like the chuck it balls as i find them really hard (is the gappay ball like this too?). i liked the elitek9 because my dog can chomp down on it a bit. the problem is as he got bigger, he bites down so hard during a good tugging session that the ball is flat in his mouth and when he bites it the right way, it breaks. the first one came apart when we were tugging hard in the opposite direction and i fell flat on my butt. i think im deciding between gappay and the herm sprenger ball on a rope.....


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Well most soft balls will break if you're playing tug with a dog who chews it. And any durable ball people suggest is probably going to be a solid, hard ball. I use the gappay ones.


----------



## JakeInJersey (Dec 13, 2013)

The ChuckIt balls I linked above aren't solid. They're collapsable.. my Shepherd has one around the house that she chomps on all the time. She's had it a long while now and still hasn't broken it. I think they make solid balls too, but that's not what these are.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The rubber chuckit balls aren't hard at all... they're rubber. They just squish when chewed. I've never had one fall apart on me either. They've held up for years.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I second the Gappay balls. The ball itself has lasted well. The string, not so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

The gappay ones are solid. But, they're better....my dog tugs so hard that his teeth pierce the elitek9 ones and the ball gets stuck in his mouth, lol. :wild:

Haven't had that issue with the gappay ones.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I love those elite K9 ones... they are my favourite, but they do not last and are pretty frail. 

I use the dog sport gear balls now.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Go with hard rolled leather tugs firehouse tugs or the chuckit ball on a strap one that thing was built to handle a monster


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

buy a couple of tugs and rotate them.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

gappay balls, we got size medium and always buy in sets of 2!


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

I second the suggestion for the Chuck-It on the rope. I use it as a reward to break up training sessions. I can easily fold the rope and stick it in my pocket when I don't need it and it has help up remarkably well. I still use the first one I bought over a year ago, but they are relatively cheap so I won't feel bad if I needed to buy one or two ever year.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Gappay or Bende are my top picks for lasting/tough dog balls. I've found the solid rubber ones last much longer with my boys than any of the hollow type. Elite K9 & Chuckits are useless within days with my boys.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The wing it on leerburg.com


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Watch the fire hose tugs though....I got a few from the guys that run to my ER and Sabo managed to pull the rubber through and was breaking it apart...I had to fight with it to cut the rubber lower than the canvas


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

The only toy that worked for us and is still "usable" after several months of training is this one:
Amazon.com: Triple Crown Everlasting Fun Ball-M-GREEN: Pet Supplies

We put a string through it so we can tug and it works really well. It's the only ball that lasted...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

BoTaBe said:


> The only toy that worked for us and is still "usable" after several months of training is this one:
> Amazon.com: Triple Crown Everlasting Fun Ball-M-GREEN: Pet Supplies
> 
> We put a string through it so we can tug and it works really well. It's the only ball that lasted...


They sell them with a rope already, too 

StarMark Everlasting Fun Ball on a Rope Dog Toy - 3 in.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> They sell them with a rope already, too
> 
> StarMark Everlasting Fun Ball on a Rope Dog Toy - 3 in.


Yes, thanks, they do, but the rope is not "everlasting" so we made it ourselves... GSD-proof!


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

I Bought the Herm-sprenger(H.S)Ball on a string and i find it to be the best ball iv'e ever used, and i promise that you'll think the same when you get it.
I tried the Gappy,fordogtrainers brands and you can't even compare them to the H.S brand because the H.S brand is A SOLID RUBBER and the other brands are just squishy rubber.
you can't squish that ball with you're hands and my own dog finds it better to tug with.
they even sell it in different smells.
I promise you won't regret it.


----------

